# Moving to Spain



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello: My husband and I have periodically thought of living in Spain. We are both relatively young (late 50's), and retired. We think that renting a place for 6 months to see if we really want to live there would be the way to go. Does anyone have info on cost of renting? And issues about renting. We do not want a mansion..just a nice little place in an area of mixed Spaniards and English speaking expats. One of my concerns is our pets. We have 3 cats and a dog. Is this going to make a rental impossible? Thanks very much. I look forward to using this website,it has a lot of info.


----------



## Barry Davys (Aug 2, 2008)

You will need to identify which part of Spain you wish to live in as there are vast differences in costs for renting. Have you any thoughts tigersharkjs?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes you really need to decide on an area.

For instance around this area you can get an apartment for €350 a month. But that same apartment further South in CDS might be double that

The Pets wont make it impossible ..... just a little more of a challenge


----------



## Barry Davys (Aug 2, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes you really need to decide on an area.
> 
> For instance around this area you can get an apartment for €350 a month. But that same apartment further South in CDS might be double that
> 
> The Pets wont make it impossible ..... just a little more of a challenge


And in Barcelona and it's provinces perhaps 800€ to 1500€ per month especially with pets. Further north in the Costa Brava it is better.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for your responses!! As I said, we've had in mind living in Spain for several years. But, now I realize that is like when people say to us "Oh, we're thinking of moving to the US" DUH!! That covers a LOT of territory.
So, near a coastal area,, not a Northern coastal area We don't want separatist issues..had enough of that *&^% in Quebec when we lived in Canada... Not in a large city. We are looking for a smallish, congenial (to both Spanish and expats) community. I'd like to be able to walk to a nice cafe, a few restaurants, a few shops. We are NOT looking for nightlife. We are looking for a community composed of a lot of 50+ aged people. We LOVE the Costa del Sol area, but do not want to be in a noisy, young party town. Something like Mijas? I'm sure there many smallish towns along those lines?
As I say, this is a beginning. We would love to meet some anglos who live in Spain on our upcoming trip Feb 23rd-March 10th in the Malaga area.
Our next idea is to gather, from people like yourselves, some ideas of congenial towns, and on next trip, take more time, rent a car, etc.

More of your input would be greatly appreciatd. Thanks! Janice


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I live in the Northern Costa Blanca, so some way from where you are looking, although the area here seems to fit you bill pretty well

Tourist Web

Renting in the area you are looking at will be more expensive than up here I'm afraid, I have heard of figures of €8 - 900 a month for a basic two bed, but have a look at the long term rental secion on Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain to give yourself an idea


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Thank you so much for your responses!! As I said, we've had in mind living in Spain for several years. But, now I realize that is like when people say to us "Oh, we're thinking of moving to the US" DUH!! That covers a LOT of territory.
> So, near a coastal area,, not a Northern coastal area We don't want separatist issues..had enough of that *&^% in Quebec when we lived in Canada... Not in a large city. We are looking for a smallish, congenial (to both Spanish and expats) community. I'd like to be able to walk to a nice cafe, a few restaurants, a few shops. We are NOT looking for nightlife. We are looking for a community composed of a lot of 50+ aged people. We LOVE the Costa del Sol area, but do not want to be in a noisy, young party town. Something like Mijas? I'm sure there many smallish towns along those lines?
> As I say, this is a beginning. We would love to meet some anglos who live in Spain on our upcoming trip Feb 23rd-March 10th in the Malaga area.
> Our next idea is to gather, from people like yourselves, some ideas of congenial towns, and on next trip, take more time, rent a car, etc.
> ...


I'm in a town about 20 mins from Malaga, if you're in this area on your travels we could meet and I'll show you round a bit

Jo


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

*Thank you!*



jojo said:


> I'm in a town about 20 mins from Malaga, if you're in this area on your travels we could meet and I'll show you round a bit
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo: Thanks so much. I'll buy you a coffee..that would be great! Actually,I was just mentioning your home page to my husband yesterday! A friend of ours on Whidbey Island, WA was an eye doctor. His wife lived full-time on the island, and he commuted to his paractice in Los Angeles. Our dates this trip are Feb 24th-March 10th


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well I live in the Northern Costa Blanca, so some way from where you are looking, although the area here seems to fit you bill pretty well
> 
> Tourist Web
> 
> Renting in the area you are looking at will be more expensive than up here I'm afraid, I have heard of figures of €8 - 900 a month for a basic two bed, but have a look at the long term rental secion on Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain to give yourself an idea


Hi Stravinsky: Are you near Merida and Zafra? I googled Oliva and got an area near there. Actually, we're not stuck on the south. We have found also in the USA that wanting a water view etc instantly makes the price skyrocket. Definitely not into paying 900+ a month for a rental! I have travelled all over Spain, and have pretty much liked it all. Thanks for the info


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi Stravinsky: Are you near Merida and Zafra? I googled Oliva and got an area near there. Actually, we're not stuck on the south. We have found also in the USA that wanting a water view etc instantly makes the price skyrocket. Definitely not into paying 900+ a month for a rental! I have travelled all over Spain, and have pretty much liked it all. Thanks for the info


I gave you the link in that post for the Oliva home town site, but heres the google map link as well

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=Oliva&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl
Its the Oliva Valencia selection


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I gave you the link in that post for the Oliva home town site, but heres the google map link as well
> 
> Oliva - Google Maps
> Its the Oliva Valencia selection


Hi Stravinsky: Yes, thank you! I see you are not where I was looking. I've now found you on the Costa Blanca. I like your area because it looks to have quite a number of smallish towns with nice locations.


----------



## lipstick (Nov 15, 2008)

*Property to rent*



tigersharkjs said:


> Hello: My husband and I have periodically thought of living in Spain. We are both relatively young (late 50's), and retired. We think that renting a place for 6 months to see if we really want to live there would be the way to go. Does anyone have info on cost of renting? And issues about renting. We do not want a mansion..just a nice little place in an area of mixed Spaniards and English speaking expats. One of my concerns is our pets. We have 3 cats and a dog. Is this going to make a rental impossible? Thanks very much. I look forward to using this website,it has a lot of info.


Hi there,
Not sure how much info you've picked up so far but the cost is dependant on size and area. as far as th pets are concerned it varies.
(SNIP)
regards
Deborah


----------



## olivivia (Nov 20, 2008)

*long term rental*



tigersharkjs said:


> Hello: My husband and I have periodically thought of living in Spain. We are both relatively young (late 50's), and retired. We think that renting a place for 6 months to see if we really want to live there would be the way to go. Does anyone have info on cost of renting? And issues about renting. We do not want a mansion..just a nice little place in an area of mixed Spaniards and English speaking expats. One of my concerns is our pets. We have 3 cats and a dog. Is this going to make a rental impossible? Thanks very much. I look forward to using this website,it has a lot of info.


hi , just seen your add ive just sent a message to a person on this site about the same thing. i have a 3 bedroomed finca in inland valencia spain it comes fully furnished with an acre of land and olive and lemon trees,.there would be plenty of room for your pets.it is approx 30 mins from valencia city and 20 mins drive from the airport. it has around dozen neighbours scattered around mostly spainish and very helpfull. i have got it on the market to sell however i would consider long term rental . 
bye 
olive


----------



## Quirkrover25 (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are looking for rentals 

Kyero and Owners direct are a good start

I think Costa Blanca north would be a good place to look

Again I dont think the pets will be a problem!! Just will have to search a bit harder

Thanks

Andy
(SNIP)


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We live about an hour inland from Malaga, in a small very friendly village. We would happily meet up with you and show you around.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hello: My husband and I have periodically thought of living in Spain. We are both relatively young (late 50's), and retired. We think that renting a place for 6 months to see if we really want to live there would be the way to go. Does anyone have info on cost of renting? And issues about renting. We do not want a mansion..just a nice little place in an area of mixed Spaniards and English speaking expats. One of my concerns is our pets. We have 3 cats and a dog. Is this going to make a rental impossible? Thanks very much. I look forward to using this website,it has a lot of info.


Hi there,

Rental prices much depend on the area you want to live.

For example:
1/2 bed apartment near Alicante, Almeria, Murcia or Torremolinos 
might cost you 300/400 Euros a month

The same property, but in Marbella or Sitges might cost 400/600 Euros a month

Pets are not always a problem, many people have them and rent.

As for useful websites, don't bother with owners direct, as thats for short term lets / holidays rentals. You could kyero or type long term rental spain into google and that will provide you with hundreds of websites to look at

Let us know what temperatures you are happy with and maybe we can help you further, good luck !


----------



## josie (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm in a town about 20 mins from Malaga, if you're in this area on your travels we could meet and I'll show you round a bit
> 
> Jo


hi we are thinking of selling up and going but so much too think of maybe rent and see how it gos only thing is me dog got to take her we are in our fifties and retierd so any ideas would be helpful


----------

